# LGB Gang Car



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hello, at my Dealer a LGB Gang Car arrived. There comes a Digitaldecoder by Esu for Installation.

regards, Helmut


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting I don,t think I have every seen one. Pete


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

*Gang car*

Looking forward to getting the green/yellow version. LGB rep said it will have the eagle logo on it as shown in this photo.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought this gang car needed the Marklin HO decoder for plug and play or some other decoder that matches the socket in this engine.
And when reading the manual it gives function controls for the engine features with the Marklin decdoer. E275227 is the LGB/Marklin decoder specified in the manual.


----------

